# barre FINDER disparait



## karantchiskaya (14 Avril 2012)

bonjour voila mon problème ,  la barre de menu finder en bas du bureaux disparaît  de temps a autre impossible de la faire réapparaître  obligé de redémarrer le mac mini .


si quelquun connait la cause merci de m'aider .


----------



## flamoureux (14 Avril 2012)

karantchiskaya a dit:


> la barre de menu finder en bas du bureaux



Euh... tu veux parler du Dock ?


----------



## karantchiskaya (14 Avril 2012)

Euh... tu veux parler du Dock ?


oui du dock désolé


----------



## flamoureux (14 Avril 2012)

karantchiskaya a dit:


> Euh... tu veux parler du Dock ?
> 
> 
> oui du dock désolé



Va dans Préférences Système puis Dock. Regarde si si l'option "Masquage automatique" n'est pas activée.

Sinon regarde dans les raccourcis claviers. Il y a un raccourci pour activer le masquage du dock. Peut-être que tu l'actives sans t'en rendre compte.


----------



## karantchiskaya (14 Avril 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Va dans Préférences Système puis Dock. Regarde si si l'option "Masquage automatique" n'est pas activée.
> 
> Sinon regarde dans les raccourcis claviers. Il y a un raccourci pour activer le masquage du dock. Peut-être que tu l'actives sans t'en rendre compte.




j'ai désactivé le raccourci clavier et l'option "masquage automatique  " était déjà désactivé . 

merci a toi


----------

